# confession with proof texts



## Scott (Nov 9, 2005)

The OPC website has taken down the searchable confession/catechisms with searchable proof texts. Now only ones with proof texts are in PDF. 

Are there any other sites on the internet that have searchable WCF and catechisms with searchable proof texts?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 9, 2005)

http://www.reformed.org/documents/wcf_with_proofs/

It's the 1646 version though, and while the proof texts are fully displayed, they are not searchable.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 9, 2005)

The major Reformed Confessions in a downloadable Windows Help file:

http://www.tulip.org/refcon.exe


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2005)

The 1646 Westminster Standards w/proofs (and additional resources like the word index and Manton's introduction to the reader) are available at A Puritan's Mind.

See also the Scripture Index to the Westminster Standards

[Edited on 11-9-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> The major Reformed Confessions in a downloadable Windows Help file:
> 
> http://www.tulip.org/refcon.exe


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 9, 2005)

Check out various items at FPCR's free software page:
http://www.fpcr.org/catalog/software.htm


----------



## Casey (Nov 9, 2005)

The old OPC website is still available here:

http://opc.org/old/ -OR- http://opc.org/old/documents/standards.html


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 17, 2005)

This site here:
http://www.temeculaopc.org/beliefs.htm

Each confession or catechism has linkable footnotes that give the prooftexts.


----------

